# does Onkyo convert DVD analog input into digital?



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

MY computer sound card is connected to my Onkyo TX-SR706's _multichannel DVD_ analog input.

If I use the Onkyo's _MULTICHANNEL_ input selector button, then Audyssey and bass management *is not accessible*, which seems normal since it is an analog signal.
But if I use the Onkyo's _DVD_ input selector button, then Audyssey and bass management *is accessible*. 
This makes me believe that the Onkyo is converting the DVD analog LEFT/RIGHT signal into digital.

If the Onkyo's _DVD_ input selector button does run the DVD analog LEFT/RIGHT signal through an ADC and then through a DAC....

1) Does it do this also when using the Onkyo's _MULTICHANNEL_ input selector button?

and

2)Does it do this with all of the 7.1 _multichannel DVD_ analog input jacks, or does it only do this with the LEFT and RIGHT input jacks?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you use the 7.1 multi channel inputs it bypasses all processing of the Onkyo.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> If you use the 7.1 multi channel inputs it bypasses all processing of the Onkyo.


Just to be more specific,
it's not that the analog 7.1 DVD MULTICHANNEL jacks on the back bypasses the processing. 

I'm hoping that using the "MULTI CH" input selector button on the front panel will have the analog audio bypass all processing.

But obviously, using the "DVD" input selector button on the front panel takes those same analog DVD LEFT/RIGHT input jacks on the back, and sends them through digital processing. Of course, if I use the "DVD" input selector and set it to "DIRECT" mode, then it will bypass processing of the analog LEFT/RIGHT signal.

If the "MULTI CH" input selector button does automatically always bypass all processing (I'm assuming it does, since it does not have access to Audessey and bass management), then I wonder why it still has "DIRECT" mode available and what it does. I know "PURE DIRECT" is still available and it actually shuts down unnecessary parts of the Onkyo.


----------



## lazling (9 mo ago)

To convert DVD collection to digital formats, you can get help from MakeMKV/Handbrake or an all-in-one tool like DumboFab dvd ripper. The main thing of appreciation about this DVD Ripper is that we don’t need to worry about the quality loss in overall transformation process.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you for spamming that advertisement


----------

